# Question on MN baiting laws



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a few questions regarding Minnesota's baiting laws. First, the regs state that liquid scents and attractants are okay, as well as mineral and salt licks.

1. Is a liquid such as Acorn Rage Juiced legal? It is a liquid, and is a mineral/salt lick.

2. Second, are the flavored mineral blocks legal? They have things like acorns and beans ground into them as well as salt and minerals, and it says mineral block on the packaging.

3. Is it legal to have a feeding operation during the season that you don't hunt over? For example, we have 160 acres, could we put a feeder by our shack where we don't hunt?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## WINDSOR (Mar 23, 2010)

1.)yes 
2.)yes
3.) absolutly not

JJ


----------



## klarich1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Any mineral or liquid that dosnt have real bait in it like acorns,corn, apples(etc). You can feed the deer all year long you just have to be like 400 yrds away i believe. I dont know the exact distance but i know it goes by a distance and you cant hunt over the bait.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

#1. not sure abot that one. #2, no. if its got food in it, it's considered bait. #3. no. all bait(food) must be removed 10 days prior to hunting the property


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

mostly correct answers.....

Mineral licks are ok.

Any block with grain, food in it is a no-no.

So long as you don't hunt on the ground, you'd likely piss a lot of people off if it's posted land and the deer use it as a safe haven. Try to convince the DNR you aren't baiting if you go out there and have a shack, feeder and deer there. Especially if you sleep there and bring your guns with you.

MN requires any feeding be gone 10 days prior. So even if you pull the feeder, if there is residue showing feeding, it's now baiting.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

1. Is a liquid such as Acorn Rage Juiced legal? It is a liquid, and is a mineral/salt lick.
*Yes, liquids are legal. *

2. Second, are the flavored mineral blocks legal? They have things like acorns and beans ground into them as well as salt and minerals, and it says mineral block on the packaging.
*Anything with chunks of a food are considered baiting and illegal.*

3. Is it legal to have a feeding operation during the season that you don't hunt over? For example, we have 160 acres, could we put a feeder by our shack where we don't hunt?
*Illegal. Hunting directly over bait and/or hunting along a travel route that game animals use to get to the bait are still considered baiting.

If you wanted to hold deer on the property, you can bait them. However I wouldn't be hunting anywhere near that property. As far as upsetting the neighbors and holding the deer on your property. Screw them. That's legal and you can do that. We have a "sanctuary" property adjacent to ours down in Iowa that we lease, post, and never touch. It really works to keep the deer coming to our food plots and keeping them safe from other hunters.

You could consider putting in a food plot or two on your property. Corn and beans are great late season food plots.*


----------

